# Antepsin syrup



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi hope you can help, just got home after seeing skin doctor about my eczema flare up.  Had a steriod injection to try and calm it down, but was also prescribed Antepsin sukralfat syrup.  Been looking it up in my dictionary as trying to understand what it is.  I live in Turkey.  Very confused as on the box it says for peptic ulcers, do you know if this is correct.  My husband is not around today so unable to ask him.  Have you heard of this medicine?  I am currently 21wks.

Thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Wow 21 weeks! Hope all going well with pregnancy  Sorry to hear eczema still causing problems. Antepsin is the brand name for sucralfate which is used to treat duodenal and gastric ulcers. The box is correct. It protects the stomach lining from irritants but have no idea why this has been prescribed for you   I'd check again with doctor why you've been given this.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

